# Biax Scraper, Happy, Happy, Happy



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

I purchased several items from a retired machine tool scraper hand. One of the items was a blue Biax.

While testing the tool, with the seller, the power cord was bad and smoked the extension cord.

I replaced the power cord, plugged it in and it ran great!

Several years ago I attended one of Richard Kings classes. When we got to the stage of using power scrapers. I plugged it in and started scraping. About an hour in Boom! Zap! Poof! Large flame came out the side and a 20 amp circuit breaker popped. Everyone in the class had the same look on their face... : (

That was November 2014.

Today I finally decide it is time to look into what went wrong. Popped open the side panel, where the power cord goes in the rear of the tool.

There was an extra screw inside the case! The extra screw is burnt and black. No ones fault but mine. There are two screws that hold the power wire in place. When I installed the new cable. I lost a screw. Well... I found the screw. The burnt extra screw...

After looking at the brushes, still in good shape. I figure I have nothing to loose. Plug it in, dawn safety glasses, hit the switch.

Runs like a top!!  Happy, happy, happy!!!

toolman_ar


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 29, 2017)

nice save! 
i have been lucky enough to be able to save a couple old units myself, it's a great feeling to make something work, that previously did not.
i hope you have lots of fun putting it back to use!
all the best
mike


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

I have been hand scraping an indicator base. And quickly buzzed over the top of it last night.

My blue 2243 is old and too thick. I ordered new Yellow and Blue 1.5 oz bottles yesterday. Once they come in I will post my results.

If I did not have yard work detail, this morning, I would be scaraping on something...

toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 29, 2017)

Did you get the optional tool pouch with your Biax?

BTW- Nice unit you have there.


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes, I have it. I will post pictures of it .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 29, 2017)

very nicely preserved Biax toolman!


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2017)

toolman_ar said:


> My blue 2243 is old and too thick.


The water based dyes can be thinned with water or Windex.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 29, 2017)

When I attended Richard's class a couple years back, he pulled out the bottle of Windex, I had to chuckle a bit.  Reminds me of the movie "My big fat Greek Wedding" (I think that's the name of it) the old man carrying around the bottle of Windex, the cure all for everything! 
BTW- I haven't tried it yet to thin down the Candole dye.  Yellow and blue are my favorite to use too.  Sure wish I kept the jar of red lead I had back home.


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

The blue was so thick, I blew the top out trying to get a single drop to come out.

Kind of made a mess.

toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

4gsr,

Hear is the set of blades I have.

And my indicator base project.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey, that's the kit, most of it anyways.  Mine has a few more items, couple I've added to it over the years.  Ken


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

Ken,

I have read about people making more flexible tips. Maybe a little longer. 

Need to figure out what tool to use on what part? Last night I used the smallest blade. As my part is very small.

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 29, 2017)

Tom,

I haven't made any flexible blades or holders as Richard has mentioned to this day.  I picked up some spring material to play with, with in mind to make a flexible holder.  Some day I may try it, but I've gotten by so far all the years I've been doing this that it probably will not happen.  I encourage people to play around with making their own holders that suite their needs.  Don't necessarily need to do it Richard's way!  The key to the scraping process is providing flatness along with "ditches" for the oil to float in.

Ken


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2017)

The Canode dyes settle in the bottles.  If you let them sit for a few months they become thin at the top and thick at the bottom.  The thin is about worthless for marking up, and the thick is impossible to use without thinning it.  Shake and stir it well if it has been sitting around, and it will be good again.


----------



## toolman_ar (Apr 29, 2017)

Bob,

Since I lost over half my blue color. I just ordered two new bottles. Only $4.50 each.

But I will try stirring the yellow.

My old bottles date back to 2014.

I hope to have the new bottles by the end of the week.

The guy selling them said to thin with light weight vegetable oil.  Windex or water will just brake down the compound.

I am exited to getting a good print to see where to scrape next...

toolman_ar


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2017)

toolman_ar said:


> The guy selling them said to thin with light weight vegetable oil. Windex or water will just brake down the compound.


OK.  Good to know.  The Windex evaporates quickly, the oil does not.  Just don't add too much.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 30, 2017)

4gsr said:


> When I attended Richard's class a couple years back, he pulled out the bottle of Windex, I had to chuckle a bit.  Reminds me of the movie "My big fat Greek Wedding" (I think that's the name of it) the old man carrying around the bottle of Windex, the cure all for everything!
> BTW- I haven't tried it yet to thin down the Candole dye.  Yellow and blue are my favorite to use too.  Sure wish I kept the jar of red lead I had....


I still have my red lead, mixed with machine oil into a very stiff paste and kept in a snuff box, just like the "Machine Tool Recondition" book told me to, also have some red lead powder that I have had since the 1960s, not to mention some litharge and white lead; I fear the "authorities" will be coming after me someday.
 I like the water based blue and yellow, Richard King gave the leftovers after one of his scraping classes; properly stopped up they should last the rest of my years.  I do prefer red lead for some work.  I have both the Biax scraper and the flaker, both the electronic speed control type, with about every cutter and holder made by Biax, given to me by the sons of an old friend who bought them new and used them but little.


----------

